# Brewing A Barleywine



## clean brewer (24/8/09)

Hello all,

Just worked a recipe for a Barley Wine, batch size will be 22ltrs at OG of 1.108.. I think my best bet is to pitch onto a US-05 yeast cake to get sufficient yeast for the Gravity without making a big arse starter??? 

Couple questions:

1. Should I ferment for say 2 weeks, then rack to secondary fermenter for another 2 weeks to ensure fermentation completes??
2. I would like to bottle it straight up, should I prime with a small measure of sugar? I would like to age it a little... Or could I get some bombs? I have read to bottle from keg mostly...

I think thats it for now....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## drsmurto (24/8/09)

Brewed an barleywine in December.

Was pitched on to a fresh US05 yeastcake.

From memory, was a 2 weeks primary ferment, rack, 2-3 weeks in secondary and then bottle primed (can't recall the quantity).

Bottles are carbed up.

If i was to do it again i would age it in a keg for as long as possible and then force carb and bottle.


----------



## phonos (24/8/09)

With a beer that big, you may have trouble bottle conditioning it, as the beer may go over the yeast's alcohol tolerance.

Fermentis don't give an alcohol tolerance for US-05, but if it is the same strain as wyeast 1056, the stated tolerance is 10%. A beer starting at 1.108 is likely to be 11% or higher.

I think this is why people suggest bottling from the keg...


----------



## clean brewer (24/8/09)

Phonos said:


> With a beer that big, you may have trouble bottle conditioning it, as the beer may go over the yeast's alcohol tolerance.
> 
> Fermentis don't give an alcohol tolerance for US-05, but if it is the same strain as wyeast 1056, the stated tolerance is 10%. A beer starting at 1.108 is likely to be 11% or higher.
> 
> I think this is why people suggest bottling from the keg...



Well maybe the CPBF is on the cards with my Birthday Money, would come in handy anyhow..  I dont really want to f--- the beer up by doing something silly, it is suggested to ferment in primary and then rack to 2ndary for up to a month and then keg!! 

Could I ferment in Primary, then just rack to the keg and leave to condition a while in there before bottling??

Cheers
:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## browndog (24/8/09)

CB, I've just done an American barleywine for the QABC it started at 1.105 and finished at 1.020 for about 10.5% using US56 at 20C in about 2 weeks. I added a heap of slurry from a previous brew. I think the secret is to give it good oxygenation. I did this by frothing up the wort with a sterilised spoon. I didn't bother to rack it, ATM it is crash chilling to drop the yeast out. I have to say, for 100IBUs it is incredibly smooth. I'll be force carbing in the keg then bottling.

cheers

browndog

edit: spellin


----------



## clean brewer (24/8/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Brewed an barleywine in December.
> 
> Was pitched on to a fresh US05 yeastcake.
> 
> ...



Hey Dr,

Do you know what the OG and FG was on the BW??

I was reading that I could just pitch 1 pack of Wyeast into 2-4ltr of 1040 Wort for my Starter, I think I might just use this Wyeast 9093 Imperial Blend as it will handle 12-14% and achieve 75-80% attenuation...

May as well do it right for a Special Beer.... :icon_drool2: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## drsmurto (24/8/09)

From memory, OG 1.088, FG ~1.017/8.

Only aeration was the drop from the end of the plate chiller to the bottom of the fermenter onto the US05 yeastcake.

First 3 days of primary i couldn't keep the airlock full, it kept spraying the contents all over the wall.

I was a bit dubious at the end FG but checked it thrice. 

No fresh yeast added, bulk primed and its been in the spare room/cellar since early January. Carbed up nicely.


----------



## Stuster (24/8/09)

I think it's best to use the slurry from an earlier batch. I did an American Barleywine with a slurry of US-05 very similar to what you are planning. Got it down from 1106 to 1022, so 79% attenuation and around 11% alcohol. It was just over 2 weeks in primary, then about 6 weeks in secondary. Bottle conditioned and carbed up just fine if slightly more slowly than normal. I'm not sure if I did on this beer, but I usually add some extra fresh yeast when bottling, a bit of slurry of something neutral.

Make sure you keep the temperature down to start with. Huge amounts of yeast (which you need for this gravity beer) and the high gravity mean that the yeast is likely to ferment hard and raise the temperature so starting it a bit below what you want to ferment at is a good idea.

What's the recipe you are planning on using?


----------



## clean brewer (24/8/09)

browndog said:


> CB, I've just done an American barleywine for the QABC it started at 1.105 and finished at 1.020 for about 10.5% using US56 at 20C in about 2 weeks. I added a heap of slurry from a previous brew. I think the secret is to give it good oxygenation. I did this by frothing up the wort with a sterilised spoon. I didn't bother to rack it, ATM it is crash chilling to drop the yeast out. I have to say, for 100IBUs it is incredibly smooth. I'll be force carbing in the keg then bottling.
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...



THanks BD,

How much Slurry do you think you used?? Decisions, decisions.. :unsure: Maybe ill go the safe route and get a Liquid Yeast... Ive read that it needs to be oxygenated for 3-4 minutes and a starter should be used....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## clean brewer (24/8/09)

Stuster said:


> I think it's best to use the slurry from an earlier batch. I did an American Barleywine with a slurry of US-05 very similar to what you are planning. Got it down from 1106 to 1022, so 79% attenuation and around 11% alcohol. It was just over 2 weeks in primary, then about 6 weeks in secondary. Bottle conditioned and carbed up just fine if slightly more slowly than normal. I'm not sure if I did on this beer, but I usually add some extra fresh yeast when bottling, a bit of slurry of something neutral.
> 
> Make sure you keep the temperature down to start with. Huge amounts of yeast (which you need for this gravity beer) and the high gravity mean that the yeast is likely to ferment hard and raise the temperature so starting it a bit below what you want to ferment at is a good idea.
> 
> What's the recipe you are planning on using?



So far,

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com Recipe: 
The Bays Big Barleywine 
Brewer: Jody Fischer 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Barleywine 
TYPE: All Grain 
Taste: (35.0) 
Recipe Specifications -------------------------- 
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L 
Estimated OG: 1.108 SG 
Estimated Color: 25.7 EBC 
Estimated IBU: 69.7 IBU 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % 
Boil Time: 90 Minutes 
Ingredients: ------------ Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Ale - Golden Promise (6.3 EBC) Grain 50.00 % 
5.50 kg Munich 1 (16.0 EBC) Grain 50.00 % 
50.00 gm Galena [12.70 %] (90 min) (First Wort HopHops 57.0 IBU 
12.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (20 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Willamette [4.60 %] (20 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Tettnanger [3.00 %] (20 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Tettnanger [3.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Willamette [4.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
12.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.96 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
Mash Schedule: THIS IS THE MASH TO USE 
Total Grain Weight: 11.00 kg ---------------------------- 
THIS IS THE MASH TO USE Step Time Name Description Step Temp 90 min Step Add 28.71 L of water at 70.1 C 64.0 C 

:icon_cheers: CB

Wanted to do my own....


----------



## Stuster (24/8/09)

clean brewer said:


> Wanted to do my own....



The best way. :super: 

I think it looks interesting. Do you want comments on it? If you do, what are you aiming for with this barleywine? What exactly do you want it to taste and smell of?


----------



## clean brewer (24/8/09)

> I think it looks interesting. Do you want comments on it?


Yes..


> If you do, what are you aiming for with this barleywine?


Something to age a little and American in Style?


> What exactly do you want it to taste and smell of?


Not really too sure, 1st time around doing this, open too suggestions!! Havnt even tried one before...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## sinkas (24/8/09)

be very careful if using a lot of yeast that it doesnt get out of hand and end up with a lot of acetaldehyde


----------



## Stuster (24/8/09)

Ok, well just a few thoughts. I think that bumping up the IBUs a bit would be a good idea. It's going to age and the bitterness will drop off with time. If you are going to go for a US barleywine, I'd go more like 100IBUs. I think that more assertive hops would be good. Maybe replace the Tettnanger with a different really intense, citrus-focussed hop - one of the C hops, Amarillo or Simcoe.

I think the grain bill is interesting. No idea if it'll work but certainly worth a shot and shouldn't end up too thick and sticky.


----------



## clean brewer (24/8/09)

Stuster said:


> Ok, well just a few thoughts. I think that bumping up the IBUs a bit would be a good idea. It's going to age and the bitterness will drop off with time. If you are going to go for a US barleywine, I'd go more like 100IBUs. I think that more assertive hops would be good. Maybe replace the Tettnanger with a different really intense, citrus-focussed hop - one of the C hops, Amarillo or Simcoe.
> 
> I think the grain bill is interesting. No idea if it'll work but certainly worth a shot and shouldn't end up too thick and sticky.



Cool,

I thought the IBU'S could have been a little low, Browndog has mentioned his at 100IBU and is nice and smooth..
Cool on the hops also, thats not a big one to change, just have alot of Tettnanger here at home...

On the Grain Bill, should I just run with 1 Grain?? That has been the suggestion in some readings today, it suggests a longer boil to intensify the flavour and not really to use any spec malts as it wont make much of a difference!! :unsure: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Stuster (24/8/09)

Ah, I see that I haven't started a style of the week thread on American Barleywines. ZOMG! I'll start one in the morning and hopefully some people can post up their BW recipes so you can get some different ideas. There are different ways to run this and I think many can make very tasty beers. It really depends on what you want. A thicker, sweeter beer you can sip, or a 11% beer that's more of an easy drinker. B)


----------



## clean brewer (24/8/09)

Stuster said:


> Ah, I see that I haven't started a style of the week thread on American Barleywines. ZOMG! I'll start one in the morning and hopefully some people can post up their BW recipes so you can get some different ideas. There are different ways to run this and I think many can make very tasty beers. It really depends on what you want. A thicker, sweeter beer you can sip, or a 11% beer that's more of an easy drinker. B)



That'd be a good idea, its hard to get much info about BW'S, ive been reading a bit more and have seen alot about using some high AA hops and citrusy also, ROGUE uses Chinook and Centennial in theirs and 110IBU, Sierra Nevada is using Chinook for Bittering and Centennial and Cascade for finishing and all 3 for dry hopping, and 90 IBU...

I think I want something that I can have a nice glass of to finish the night... :icon_drunk: Not so much a quaffer...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## GMK (24/8/09)

Make it to 100 IBU's

Will most likely need a 2hour boil.
I use some marris otter, munich, caramunich and dark wheat in mine.
Also use some golden syrup.

I use 1728 scotish Ale yeast - don't want to give too many secrets away as it was Best AG at SABSOSa in 2007 and runner up in 2008.


----------



## Bizier (24/8/09)

Awesome timing, I am currently formulating a BW recipe for the weekend so I can get a little age on for the NSW Easter special case swap.


----------



## clean brewer (24/8/09)

GMK said:


> Make it to 100 IBU's
> 
> Will most likely need a 2hour boil.
> I use some marris otter, munich, caramunich and dark wheat in mine.
> ...



Thanks GMK,
Planned on a 2 hour boil from some research, I can only tinker with the recipe before I place an order from CB'S and "JUST BREW IT" :beerbang: Recipes are only created by actually brewing it hey, Im planning on putting this in next years QABC...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/8/09)

GMK said:


> Make it to 100 IBU's
> 
> Will most likely need a 2hour boil.
> I use some marris otter, munich, caramunich and dark wheat in mine.
> ...



And another datapoint.

Mine was best beer of show at Bathhurst and was
2 hr boil
100% pale malt
No golden syrup or sugar
attenuated fine with 1056 (1.100 down to 1.017 from memory)
Was pitched on a yeast cake
Did a split with 1728 and liked the 1056 better

I did a secondary fermentation and would recommend against it, too much oxygen exposure, soon after winning best of show it went downhill fast.


----------



## browndog (24/8/09)

I used about two cups of slurry and stired the wort for about 3 mins. Centenial, Chinook and Simcoe for flavour, Warrior for bittering.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (24/8/09)

Have had an American Barleywine on the todo list for a while. Good on you guys for having a bash, the 6 months to 3 year ageing period has been putting me off. But hey, the 2 year old doppelbock I've been enjoying lately proves just how age can improve big beers. So I think I might move plans forward and give one a go.

Screwy


----------



## clean brewer (24/8/09)

Im planning this for Sunday or Monday I think, I would like something like this for a Nightcap during Winter or whenever really.... :icon_drunk: And a good time to brew now for next years QABC.. :icon_cheers: 

As ive heard "JUST BREW IT"


----------



## clean brewer (31/8/09)

Ok, nearly time to take the 1st runnings on this beer, I have adjusted the Recipe quite a bit from my initial one I had done, big on hops for the Ageing and Im hoping to get the IBU's up a little more with No-Chillin, I have read that Hop Utilisation can drop quite considerably with BIG BEERS...  

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com 
Recipe: The Bays Big Barleywine 
Brewer: Jody Fischer 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Barleywine 
TYPE: All Grain Taste: (35.0) 
Recipe Specifications -------------------------- 
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95 L 
Estimated OG: 1.108 SG 
Estimated Color: 25.1 EBC 
Estimated IBU: 92.5 IBU 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % 
Boil Time: 120 Minutes 
Ingredients: ------------ Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg Ale Malt (6.3 EBC) Grain 69.57 % 
2.00 kg Ale - Golden Promise (6.3 EBC) Grain 17.39 % 
1.00 kg Munich 1 (16.0 EBC) Grain 8.70 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich 1 (90.0 EBC) Grain 4.35 % 
15.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Columbus [14.20 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Chinook [12.00 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
60.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (120 min) (First Wort HHops 58.9 IBU 
12.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (20 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
8.00 gm Columbus [14.20 %] (20 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (20 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [12.00 %] (20 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
8.00 gm Columbus [14.20 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [12.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
12.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (10 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [12.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
12.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
8.00 gm Columbus [14.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 1056 - American Ale (Wyeast) [Starter 50 mYeast-Ale 
Mash Schedule: THIS IS THE MASH TO USE 
Total Grain Weight: 11.50 kg ---------------------------- 
THIS IS THE MASH TO USE Step Time Name Description 
Step Temp 90 min Step Add 30.01 L of water at 72.3 C 64.0 C 

Progrees to follow...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## clean brewer (31/8/09)

Well, "The Bays Big Barleywine" is done, pretty happy with how everything went, tasted good, efficiency wasnt were it was supposed to be but was still ok though.. Cant wait to try this one over the next few years... :icon_drool2: 

CB

The Grain, single batch, 11.5kg of Grain..



Clear, Golden, Sweet and Sticky 1st Runnings




1st Runnings gravity..


Using Columbus, Centennial, Chinook, Cascade and Newport.....


The Hops, coming in at 270grams...


Partigyle Brew, sparged a 3rd time with 28ltrs water and got a SG of 1024....


Boiling away, very Sweet and Rich..


Post-boil Gravity was 1098, damn, missed my 1st 1100 Beer, maybe once it cools it may reach 1100..  Was meant to get 1108, but oh well..... 1st time..


----------



## AndrewQLD (31/8/09)

Beautiful color and clarity CB, you will usually sacrifice a bit of efficiency with these huge beers but the benefits are you get a nice "small" beer as well. What did you hop the small beer with?

Your going to need a serious bit of maturing on the barley Wine, should be very tasty.

Andrew


----------



## clean brewer (31/8/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Beautiful color and clarity CB, you will usually sacrifice a bit of efficiency with these huge beers but the benefits are you get a nice "small" beer as well. What did you hop the small beer with?
> 
> Your going to need a serious bit of maturing on the barley Wine, should be very tasty.
> 
> Andrew



Thanks Andrew, ive been pondering this brew for a while now, plan is to Ferment at least 2 weeks, Keg and Mature for a while, then Bottle via CPBF... I want to put it in the QABC next year and open a Bottle or 2 each year for the next 5 years... :icon_drunk: And then just do one every year from now on in...

Ive just bittered the Small beer with 15gr of POR, still got about 50 min left in the boil... It will prob come out at about FG 1034...

Any suggestions for other Hopping or just leave it at that for a light "Lawnmower" Beer????

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## AndrewQLD (31/8/09)

I'd leave it as the single hop, with the weather warming up it would be great to knock a couple back.


----------



## clean brewer (31/8/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> I'd leave it as the single hop, with the weather warming up it would be great to knock a couple back.



Thought as much...


----------



## clean brewer (4/9/09)

Put down the Barley Wine last night on top of a US-05 yeastcake and 24hrs later the fermenter is saturated with CO2, so something is working.... :beerbang: 

Very well aerated....


Right sample is the 1098 Barleywine, left sample is the 1028 Remnant Brew.... Check the Colour difference, and the taste difference is, well...  


All domed up, alot of CO2 in there after 24hrs...



:icon_drool2: CB


----------



## TidalPete (5/9/09)

I've only ever tasted one Barleywine & it was really beautiful (Thanks GMK) & have always meant to do one but still haven't had the opportunity to do so.  
What are those capsules you put those samples in CB? Where did you get them from?
Are champagne bottles the best thing to store high alcohol beers in for long maturation? Not keen on wasting a keg for so long a period. Any other suggestions re storage?

TP


----------



## clean brewer (5/9/09)

TidalPete said:


> I've only ever tasted one Barleywine & it was really beautiful (Thanks GMK) & have always meant to do one but still haven't had the opportunity to do so.
> What are those capsules you put those samples in CB? Where did you get them from?
> Are champagne bottles the best thing to store high alcohol beers in for long maturation? Not keen on wasting a keg for so long a period. Any other suggestions re storage?
> 
> TP



Hey TP, Ill put a stubbie away for you mate to try..  The capsule things are pippets that came with my refractometer, just put into wort, squeeze the bottom and extract a small wort sample... I think you can get them from the places that sell vials, flasks etc....

Im going to keg this for a couple months maturation, gas and then transfer to other bottles, probably Champagne for the Bottles Ill be putting away for up to 5 years and Stubbies for the rest to savour over the Winter months next year... :icon_drunk: 

:icon_cheers: CB

And Brew one TP..


----------



## clean brewer (9/9/09)

My Barleywine has been in the fermenter for about 8 days now and has dropped from 1098 to 1017, which brings it in at 10.64% Alc at the moment, its tasting very good, just dry hopped so slowly getting there...

:icon_drool2: CB


----------



## NickB (15/9/09)

Resurrecting an old thread.... Have had some Barleywine ideas in mind......

Thinking of this next brew...

Recipe: English Barleywine
Style: 19B-Strong Ale-English Barleywine

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 36.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Water Added: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.065 SG
Expected OG: 1.107 SG
Expected FG: 1.030 SG
Expected ABV: 10.4 %
Expected ABW: 8.0 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 94.8
Expected Color: 11.4 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 70.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Duration: 120.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
UK Maris Otter 4.500 kg (41.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 4.500 kg (41.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 1.500 kg (13.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraMunich I 0.400 kg (3.7 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Target (9.0 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used All Of Boil
UK Admiral (10.6 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used All Of Boil
UK Challenger (7.9 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 25 Min From End
UK Pilgrim (10.4 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
UK Kent Golding (4.7 % alpha) 25 g Loose Pellet Hops used 5 Min From End
UK Target (9.0 % alpha) 25 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped
UK Progress (5.5 % alpha) 25 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1099-Whitbread Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins


Any thoughts?


Cheers


----------



## drsmurto (15/9/09)

NickB said:


> Resurrecting an old thread.... Have had some Barleywine ideas in mind......
> 
> Thinking of this next brew...
> 
> ...



I cant see anything wrong with this recipe Nick. :chug: 

Only thing i can possibly add is to maybe mash a tad lower (64-65) and for 2 hours to try and get as much attenuation as possible. 

And pitch a monster starter or a yeastcake.

I'm really enjoying my EBW even if its only 7 months young. Must try and save some


----------



## NickB (15/9/09)

Thanks Dr.S!

Will brew it sometime soon, and partigyle a second smaller batch to boot, probably with some NZ Cascade or something, or maybe a mild if I chuck in a bit of dark malt before the third sparge. Just need to get the brewing out of the way for the Xmas Swap, and clear up some fermenter space, and then it's ON!

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (17/9/09)

I know its not as elaborate as BribieG's bottles but itll do the trick, my bottles of Partigyle brew 21.25 litres of light goodness :unsure: ..... Didnt want to tie up a keg with such a pristine brew... <_< 

OG was 1028, finished at 1005 and stands @ 3% Alc.




Will keg the precious Barleywine Tomorrow night... :icon_drool2: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## clean brewer (21/9/09)

browndog said:


> CB, I've just done an American barleywine for the QABC it started at 1.105 and finished at 1.020 for about 10.5% using US56 at 20C in about 2 weeks. I added a heap of slurry from a previous brew. I think the secret is to give it good oxygenation. I did this by frothing up the wort with a sterilised spoon. I didn't bother to rack it, ATM it is crash chilling to drop the yeast out. I have to say, for 100IBUs it is incredibly smooth. I'll be force carbing in the keg then bottling.
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...



Browndog,
Congrats on the win with the Barleywine, amazing.....




AndrewQLD said:


> Beautiful color and clarity CB, you will usually sacrifice a bit of efficiency with these huge beers but the benefits are you get a nice "small" beer as well. What did you hop the small beer with?
> 
> Your going to need a serious bit of maturing on the barley Wine, should be very tasty.
> 
> Andrew



Just kegged my Barleywine and its tasting very :icon_drool2: awesome.........................  

FG was 1013 from 1096, so its at 10.9% Alc, its going to be so hard ageing this but ill be strong, look out for this Barleywine in next years QABC.....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## browndog (21/9/09)

clean brewer said:


> Browndog,
> Congrats on the win with the Barleywine, amazing.....
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks CB, I never expected a score that high, now it's off to the AABC to do QLD proud (hopefully) When you bottle yours, you could do as I did and for every 3 750ml bottles, do a 330ml as well, that way you can do intermittant tasting with the smaller bottles. Either way make sure you bring a bottle to the Xmas swap if you are coming and I'll do the same.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## clean brewer (21/9/09)

browndog said:


> Thanks CB, I never expected a score that high, now it's off to the AABC to do QLD proud (hopefully) When you bottle yours, you could do as I did and for every 3 750ml bottles, do a 330ml as well, that way you can do intermittant tasting with the smaller bottles. Either way make sure you bring a bottle to the Xmas swap if you are coming and I'll do the same.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



You did well mate, must of been very good being so fresh... :icon_drool2: Mine also has that smooth bitterness that you were talking about, is hoppy, nice malt and some alcohol warmth.....

Ill bring a sample to the swap to compare mate, it will have had about 6 weeks by then and some feedback would be good from yourself.....

Thats a good suggestion re:bottling, I plan on putting a bottle or 2 away for 5 years(try every year)...

Well done again mate.... :beerbang: 

CB


----------



## clean brewer (10/1/12)

Its been a while since I have posted but id just like to add that this 28 month old Barley Wine is drinking better by the day....

Cheers

:icon_cheers: CB


----------

